# Disxc Hinten ?



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

Hi

Will mir jetzt hinten auch Disc Brake holen!
Fragen gibts 2.
1.Welche Bremse, also mir währ am Liebsten Lousie oder Hope Mono Trial!
2.Welche Naben für hinten mit Disc hab bis jetzt nur die ViZ gefunden aber 85 ist echt viel für so wenig!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Juli 2006)

Muss das denn sein? ich meine tricks gehn öfters daneben und dann musst du jedes mal wenn du von etwas abrutschst die scheibe erneuern,die wird krumm bei nem aufsetzer.ist echt nicht für trial geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. Juli 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:
			
		

> Muss das denn sein? ich meine tricks gehn öfters daneben und dann musst du jedes mal wenn du von etwas abrutschst die scheibe erneuern,die wird krumm bei nem aufsetzer.ist echt nicht für trial geeignet.


denk ich nicht,bis in 2 Jahren denke ich,hat sich die Disc hinten durchgesetzt.
Gruss Peter


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Juli 2006)

Hm kommt auch auf die fahrttechnik an: wer gut und sicher fähr,kein problem mit disc,aber wenn du noch neu bist und etwas deratiges passiert...will dir ja nicht die idee vermiesen aber ein kumpel von mir hatte mal die selbe idee aber hat sie nach einer woche entnervt abmontiert,weil er die scheibe 4 mal ersetzen musste.nur wegen ein paar gap's und deratiger sachen wo er schräg oder sonstwas aufgekommen ist.also ich würds lassen und wenn doch ist die louise besser.ist besser zu dosiern,ich fahr ne louise fr VORNE.


----------



## [email protected]_C (4. Juli 2006)

Das is ne schwierige Entscheidung eine disc hinten fahren zu wollen,es kommt z.b. darauf an nach welcher Seite du Sidehop machts oder oftmals beim fahren von der kante  abruschst und dabei öfters mal auf der Kettenstrebe landest. Zu der Frage welche Bremse für hinten, würde ich dir die Hope Trial empfehlen weil sie bissiger anspricht als die Luise und du ein besseres Brensfeeling hast. aber an deiner Stelle würde ich bei der HS-33 bleiben weil man sich nicht so in acht nehmen brauch wie bei einer Scheibe und sie bei der richtigen Flexung und den Belägen besser geht.


----------



## Bike Lane (4. Juli 2006)

das ihr immer so rumscheis st! wenn du mal abrutscht und drauffliegst kann es sie verbiegen blablabla heulheulheul. schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass man aufs schaltwerk auch drauffliegen kann und dann ist es auch hin, trotzdem macht niemand was dagegen. insgesamt ist die scheibe die bessere bremse, aber die leute checken es einfach nicht. nimm die hope mono trial, dann bist du auf der sicheren seite. seht euch nur mal das neue tartybikes video an, dann werdet ihr sehen wohin die zukunft geht.


----------



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

Ich weis Ja nicht ob von euch keiner einer Disc wider grade krigt aber ich brauch knap 10 Minuten!
Dazu ist eine DIsc nicht Krum wenn man auf ihr Landet!
Sondern nur leicht verbogen was man mit 1 Minute Dauerbremsen wider fast 100% Grade krigt, dazu hab ich hier 3 160mm Scheiben Ligen also für erstz währe auch gesorgt!
Dazu Ärgere ich mich jetzt schon über meine HS33 also lieber Disc bevor ich nach jedem Tag Üben vollkommen genervt bin!
Also ich denke das ich die Louise nehme da die eine ähnlichen Druckpunkt hat wie meine Hinterrad Julie und sogar die Würde ich mir ans Trialbike bauen!
Wen die zu ist ist die zu und hat 0 Belagspiel!
Also die Frage ist aber immernoch gegeben:
Kennt einer ne Disc Nabe für hinten die vielciht nicht so viel kost ?
Und wens was von Quando ist sollange das ding 3 Monate hält ist Gut!


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juli 2006)

Es gibt die 221 titan Disc HR Nabe. Bei www.monty-bikes.de vielleicht ist die ja was für dich.


----------



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

DIe kost Ja noch mehr!
Also mir gehts eigentlich nur um den Finanziellen Punkt!
Hab halt nicht so viel Geld!
Ne Louise krige ich für 120 jetzt fehlt halt noch ne Nabe und das Ganze muss ich dan einspeichen und Zentrieren lassen (Einspeichen kost hier 40 Zentrieren nur 10)
Was meint ihr wen ich mir beim Jan nen neues Laufrad bauen lassen würde, mit der Viz Nabe würde er mir dan das Ganze etwas Günstiger geben ?


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Juli 2006)

mal andere frage: vermachst du mir deine hs 33? würde dir dafür ein komplettes hinterrad"regida group DB taurus 2000"gebn.mit kompletter 9 fach kassete UND 160 mm scheibe in,schwarz. also voll disc tauglich.lass dir eine für dich bessere kassete darufziehn und besser gehts nit zum trialen.(billiger als speichen,zentrieren usw.)also? deal? würde mich freuen.aber sie muss gut arbeiten das heißt keine deffekte haben. dann wärst du deine nervige hs33 los und sparst geld und zeit mit der nabe.


----------



## isah (4. Juli 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> das ihr immer so rumscheis st! wenn du mal abrutscht und drauffliegst kann es sie verbiegen blablabla heulheulheul. schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass man aufs schaltwerk auch drauffliegen kann und dann ist es auch hin, trotzdem macht niemand was dagegen. insgesamt ist die scheibe die bessere bremse, aber die leute checken es einfach nicht. nimm die hope mono trial, dann bist du auf der sicheren seite. seht euch nur mal das neue tartybikes video an, dann werdet ihr sehen wohin die zukunft geht.



 

das mit dem disc-verbiegen ist vielleicht ein quatsch.. ich fliege täglich auf meine scheibe, und das nicht sehr sanft.. meist kommt man von oben, und da passiert quasi garnix.. wenn ich manchmal von der seite drauf fliege wird die von selber wieder grade, oder wenns bisschen krasser ist kann man die mit 2 händen wieder hinbiegen.. das dauert dann ne minute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (4. Juli 2006)

ich wird trotzdem die HOPE mono trial nehmen!!!die verarbeitung ist einfach viel besser als bei der lousie-alles gefrästest alu-nich son klapperkram wie bei magura.

ich hab nix gegen maggies aber die hope trial ist zur zeit die beste bremse zum trialn!


----------



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:
			
		

> mal andere frage: vermachst du mir deine hs 33? würde dir dafür ein komplettes hinterrad"regida group DB taurus 2000"gebn.mit kompletter 9 fach kassete UND 160 mm scheibe in,schwarz. also voll disc tauglich.lass dir eine für dich bessere kassete darufziehn und besser gehts nit zum trialen.(billiger als speichen,zentrieren usw.)also? deal? würde mich freuen.aber sie muss gut arbeiten das heißt keine deffekte haben. dann wärst du deine nervige hs33 los und sparst geld und zeit mit der nabe.




Da haben wa ein Problem, ich fahr 20" und du 26"!
Kann dir aber wen ich DIsc habe meine HS33 verkaufen!


----------



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich wird trotzdem die HOPE mono trial nehmen!!!die verarbeitung ist einfach viel besser als bei der lousie-alles gefrästest alu-nich son klapperkram wie bei magura.
> 
> ich hab nix gegen maggies aber die hope trial ist zur zeit die beste bremse zum trialn!



Beide machen ZU, das reicht vollkommen!


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Juli 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Beide machen ZU, das reicht vollkommen!



Dein Alter entschuldigt deinen super Beitrag lol

lol hier sind echt wieder einige Experten am Werk.. 

Bei ner HS33 macht ihr euch dann Gedanken, den Schlauch zwischen den Zylindern abzureißen oder?...

Und was hier mit dosiern argumentiert wird... tz... Ne Scheibe is in Sachen Dosierbarkeit ner Felgenbremsen eh schon weit überlegen. Im Vergleich zu vorn, braucht man hinten keine Bremse die sich gut dosiern lässt, sondern eine die exakt zumacht - auf/zu und fertig! 

Ich würd mir eher um die wichtigen Dinge bei "Scheibe hinten" Gedanken machen. Steifes Laufrad, is die Scheibenaufnahme am Rahmen stabil genug (!) usw.


----------



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

hmmm, bis jetzt gab es erst eine Antwort die Lesenswert war der Rest ist fast nur Dummer unsin!
Ganz einfach egal was ihr sacht ich rüst hinten auf DIsc um!
So also keine DIskusion merh was besser ist!
Nur eins kann nicht sein es gibt doch nicht nur 2 Disc Hinterrad Naben die so Teuer sind wie Monty 221 Pro Laufräder!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juli 2006)

Ich würd auf Nummer sicher gehen und gleich ne 180mm scheibe nehmen. Dann gibst 0 Kompromisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd auf Nummer sicher gehen und gleich ne 180mm scheibe nehmen. Dann gibst 0 Kompromisse.



Ich weis nich was ihr habt!
Ne 160mm Scheibe macht genauso ZU wie ne 180 nur beim abbremsen bemerkt man den Unterschid!
Meine 160mm Julie beim MTB ist Dichter als DIcht zuher als zu!
Glaub dan reicht beim 20" auch 160mm!


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Juli 2006)

Will dir nich zu nahe treten... aber du hast null Plan von der ganzen Sache! Solltest dir ruhig mal was sagen lassen von den Leuten hier!

Naja wie gesagt - dein Alter entschuldigt vieles


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

was isn das eigentlich für rahmen im tartybikes video?
die disc aufnahme hinten find ich nämlich richtig gut gelöst. so im ramen integriert sollte die ja net ausreißen.
hatte mich schon ne zeitlang davor gefragt was mit discs hinten bei nem 16" wäre.
vor allem nachdem ich gehört habe das es bei den monty fulldisc schon mal die felge zerreißt (speichennippel ausreißen usw.)


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juli 2006)

lol wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil! 

KOT MS2

edit: oder ne... hab mir des am Anfang nochmal angekuckt, wo er des Rad abfilmt - ich glaub des isn Tarty Rahmen.


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Will dir nich zu nahe treten... aber du hast null Plan von der ganzen Sache! Solltest dir ruhig mal was sagen lassen von den Leuten hier!
> 
> Naja wie gesagt - dein Alter entschuldigt vieles




So je Größer die scheibe je Größer die Hebel wirkung!
In Beide RIchtungen beim norm. Fahren hat man je Größer die Scheibe eine Bessere Bremswirkung!
Beim Trial meist nicht da wie schon gesacht die Hebelwirkung in beide RIchtungen wirkt!
Auf Gut Deutsch wen ich Aufn Hinterrad Hople kommt die kraft durch die Scheibe zur Bremse und durch die Größere Scheibe hat man nur mehr Energie die abgebremst werden muss, das ganze wirt übrigens nicht wieder durch die größere Scheibe Neutralisirt, da die energie Ja erst abgrebremst werde muss!!

Also sagen wir mal 100 irgendwas Energie kommt zur Scheibe durch die Hebelwirkung wirds 500 Energie irgendwas das muss abgemremst werden!
Beim norm fahren also nur beim abbremsen wird alles durch die Größere scheibe verstärkt!
Frag bei Magura nach, wen du es nicht glaubs  
(Oder nen Physiker)


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juli 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> So je Größer die scheibe je Größer die Hebel wirkung!
> In Beide RIchtungen beim norm. Fahren hat man je Größer die Scheibe eine Bessere Bremswirkung!
> Beim Trial meist nicht da wie schon gesacht die Hebelwirkung in beide RIchtungen wirkt!
> Auf Gut Deutsch wen ich Aufn Hinterrad Hople kommt die kraft durch die Scheibe zur Bremse und durch die Größere Scheibe hat man nur mehr Energie die abgebremst werden muss, das ganze wirt übrigens nicht wieder durch die größere Scheibe Neutralisirt, da die energie Ja erst abgrebremst werde muss!!
> ...



äh... ja... genau...


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

>



Wie sich manche in ihrem Wissen überschätzen ist Unglaublich!
Aber viel Unglaublicher ist das mir keiner wirklich meine Frage beantworten kann!
Los Chrisi antworte mal sinvoll!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juli 2006)

Irgendwie Blödsinn den du schreibst lol
Abgesehen davon ist dein Beispiel dumm, denn beim HR hüpfen rutscht die Bremse eh fast nie durch. Es geht wirklich darum das drehende Rad zu stoppen du ZONK


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juli 2006)

Geh endllich ins Bett du Hosenbiesler! Des is nich mehr feierlich, was du hier für einen Müll redest...


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

Und da sieht man wehr ein Schlechter "Verlierer" ist!
Du müstest nur sagen es kann sein ich denke aber es ist anders aber nein du kommt gleich agresiv!
Ja was will man machen  
Ich bin davon überzeugt da ich mit meinem Physik Lehrer darüber "Diskutiert" habe!
Und er gibt mir recht!
Was du denkst ist deine sache sollange man an seine meinung glaubt!
Aber nen echten Beweis hast du nicht genauso wie ich also haben wir beide recht und keiner unrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juli 2006)

der smily gefällt mir, den nehm ich gleich nochmal!

Fakt ist, dass du gar keine Ahnung von Trial hast und überhaupt nich weisst, worauf es da ankommt. Es geht wie schon gesagt wurde darum, das Rad zum Stehen zu bringen. Und je weiter aussen man es abbremst, desto weniger Kraft brauch man oder andersrum gesagt  - je größer die Scheibe, desto mehr Power hat man, da der Hebel größer is. Punkt, aus fertig.

Was dein Physiklehrer sagt, is mir eigentlich relativ wumpe! Die Story mit der Energie und dem ganzen Kram, kannste ner Keule aus deiner Klasse erzählen, um sie zu beeindrucken. Vielleicht geht sie dann ja mit dir n Eis essen oder so...


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> der smily gefällt mir, den nehm ich gleich nochmal!
> 
> Fakt ist, dass du gar keine Ahnung von Trial hast und überhaupt nich weisst, worauf es da ankommt. Es geht wie schon gesagt wurde darum, das Rad zum Stehen zu bringen. Und je weiter aussen man es abbremst, desto weniger Kraft brauch man oder andersrum gesagt  - je größer die Scheibe, desto mehr Power hat man, da der Hebel größer is. Punkt, aus fertig.
> 
> Was dein Physiklehrer sagt, is mir eigentlich relativ wumpe! Die Story mit der Energie und dem ganzen Kram, kannste ner Keule aus deiner Klasse erzählen, um sie zu beeindrucken. Vielleicht geht sie dann ja mit dir n Eis essen oder so...



So schon wider du hast es leider immernoch nicht verstanden wa ?
Ganz einfach du nimmt ne DiscBrake mit 160mm Scheibe am besten von nem Baumarktfully!
SO wie zu erwarten zieht die nich!
Dan hoffen das es nen Baumarkt fully mit aufnahme nach IS2000 ist!
Adapter besorgen 203mm scheibe dran!
Wen das dingen da zieht glaub ich´s dir!
Wen das dingen noch genauso leuft wie voher hab ich recht!
Und glaub mir du wirst sehen das ich recht habe!
Und was redest du die ganze Zeit von meinem Alter, wehre ich glaubwürdiger wen ich bei meinem Alter gelögen hätte ?


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juli 2006)

der smily gefällt mir, den nehm ich gleich nochmal!

Du bist hier derjenige der LÖGT! Nich ich!


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

Ich habe eine These an die ich glaube geeusert!
Das ist kein Lügen


----------



## florianwagner (5. Juli 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> So je Größer die scheibe je Größer die Hebel wirkung!
> In Beide RIchtungen beim norm. Fahren hat man je Größer die Scheibe eine Bessere Bremswirkung!
> Beim Trial meist nicht da wie schon gesacht die Hebelwirkung in beide RIchtungen wirkt!
> Auf Gut Deutsch wen ich Aufn Hinterrad Hople kommt die kraft durch die Scheibe zur Bremse und durch die Größere Scheibe hat man nur mehr Energie die abgebremst werden muss, das ganze wirt übrigens nicht wieder durch die größere Scheibe Neutralisirt, da die energie Ja erst abgrebremst werde muss!!
> ...



nee is klar...

son bockmist hab ich ja schon lang nicht mehr gehört...
deiner theorie zu folge könnte ich ja mit ner 0,00180er scheibe genausogut trialen wie mit ner 180er


----------



## florianwagner (5. Juli 2006)

bitte nicht antworten...


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

WIe schon gesacht frag bei Magura nach!
Oder bau dir stat ner 180 ne 160 dran und du wirst sehen mit der gleiche Kraft mit der du am Hebel ziehst wirst du das Rad genauso Blockiren wie mit der 180 mit weniger Kraft auch!
ABer man kann es besser erklären:

hast du nen Kurzen hebel brauchst du mehr Kraft um damit z.B: ne Schraube zu lösen!
Hast du nen Langen hebel brauchst du weniger kraft!
Da aber die Kraft vom Laufrad zur breme kommt, ist es so je Größer die Scheibe desto mehr Kraft vom Laufrad kommt zur Bremse!
Da die Scheibe Größer ist ist auch die Hebelwirkung Größer!

/edit

Da ihr mir es sowieso nicht galubt erklährt warum bei einer Größeren scheibe eine Größere Bremskraft da ist!


----------



## florianwagner (5. Juli 2006)

größere scheibe= größerer hebel= mehr bremskraft


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> größere scheibe= größerer hebel= mehr bremskraft


Ja aber größere scheibe= größerer hebel= mehr Kraft die die Bremse bremsen muss!

Eigentlich würde sich Ja beides Neutralisiren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (5. Juli 2006)

nein, weil das laufrad ja nicht größer wird, sondern die bremsscheibe.
du musst das verhältniss von scheibengröße zu laufradgröße sehen, und je gleicher sich laufrad und bremsscheibe werden, desto geringer wird der hebel der auf die bremse wirkt


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Juli 2006)

...Die Bombe liegt auf A....Need Backup....


----------



## Spezialistz (5. Juli 2006)

wunderschöne diskussion. 
*popcorn und cola holen geht*


----------



## Scr4t (5. Juli 2006)

einfach nur köstlich!  

Das ist genau das was ich vor dem losgehen zu UNI brauche. 

Lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht am morgen.

@ChrisKing

lass gut sein, wir haben es hier mit einem "experten" zu tuen  
da ist wiederstand zwecklos...


----------



## ecols (5. Juli 2006)

Ich frage mich wie lange es noch dauert bis sich theBassstian einschaltet..
Der thread wäre ja ein gefundenes Fressen für ihn.. 


			
				AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> geeusert!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juli 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Und da sieht man wehr ein Schlechter "Verlierer" ist!
> Du müstest nur sagen es kann sein ich denke aber es ist anders aber nein du kommt gleich agresiv!
> Ja was will man machen
> Ich bin davon überzeugt da ich mit meinem Physik Lehrer darüber "Diskutiert" habe!
> ...



Ja dann hat dein Leherer wohl nicht ganz verstanden was du meinst. Denn das was du meinst ist Unsinn. Aber cool das du so von dir überzeugt bist lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Was dein Physiklehrer sagt, is mir eigentlich relativ wumpe! Die Story mit der Energie und dem ganzen Kram, kannste ner Keule aus deiner Klasse erzählen, um sie zu beeindrucken. Vielleicht geht sie dann ja mit dir n Eis essen oder so...


  

Vielleicht hatte der Leherer auch nur angst das er "abgezogen" wird wenn er der komsichen Theorie vom AmericanChesser nicht zustimmt.


----------



## Spezialistz (5. Juli 2006)

könnte ja sein... 
in neheim herrschen sicher die übelsten zustände. aber für diesen thread bekommt der physiklehrer sicher die reifen zerstochen, da er diesem schwachsinn zugestimmt hat..


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> nein, weil das laufrad ja nicht größer wird, sondern die bremsscheibe.
> du musst das verhältniss von scheibengröße zu laufradgröße sehen, und je gleicher sich laufrad und bremsscheibe werden, desto geringer wird der hebel der auf die bremse wirkt



damit ist wohl alles geklärt und auch gut erklärt


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

wenn das n schullehrer is würd ich dem eh nix glauben. die biolehrer zb haben zumindest bewiesenermaßen was den menschen angeht nur mist im kopf.

zu der theorie (soll ich da wirklich was zu schreiben???????) nuja, ich denk mal ich drück es so aus: wie wir alle wissen bauen sich die downhiller immer 120er scheiben ans rad um die bremskraft zu erhöhen, gelle! *achtung ironie*


@marko: zockst du CS? wenn ja, gehst du auf lans? wenn ja, bock auf eine? 

und zur frage des Threats: nimm die Hope. beim HR kommts mir drauf  an das sie bremse zu macht, egal was kommt, und da hat man mit der hope die besten chancen


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das n schullehrer is würd ich dem eh nix glauben. die biolehrer zb haben zumindest bewiesenermaßen was den menschen angeht nur mist im kopf.



  bewiesenermaßen? ich weiß ja nich mit was für klippschschullehrern du dich unterhalten hast  

aber klar..der durchschnittsstammtischtrialer hat sicherlich mehr ahnung von biologie, lehre vom menschen und was da noch so reinspielt als ne ausgebildete fachkraft


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

hatte mich damals mit nem biolehrer über ein paar sachen unterhalten. studiere jetzt Medizin im 11ten semester.
also ich denke ich kann mir sehr wohl ein urteil drüber erlauben.

solltest also das nächste mal vorsichtiger sein. Nicht jeder hier im forum geht noch zur schule oder hat nen technischen beruf (soll keine abwertung dieser leute sein)

abgesehen davon wollte ich mit meinem obigen post auch nur eins klar stellen:
viele lehrer haben mit 4 kleinen wörtchen extreme probleme: "ich weiß es nicht"
und dazu könnte halt dieser physik lehrer auch gehören. deswegen stimmt er lieber einer meinung zu als zuzugeben das er es nicht weiß; oder auch um seine ruhe zu haben


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

ach hör doch auf rumzuschwafeln...ich will dir dein wissen gar nich abspenstig machen. mir gehen nur solche verallgemeinerungen auf den keks...weil du mit einem biolehrer geredet hast sind erwiesenermaßen alle bio lehrer vollidioten...

und dauer des studiums verhält sich leider nich unbedingt proportional zum erworbenen wissen...ich mit meinen 8sem etechnik bin da leider auch nen gutes beispiel für...das nur ma so am rande 

und nu is wieder gut...muß ja nich schon wieder das nächste sinnlose streitgespräch vom zaun gebrochen werden.

von mir wars nich als angriff gemeint sondern war eher um die verallgemeinerung die mir aufn sack ging


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Juli 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> @marco: zockst du CS? wenn ja, gehst du auf lans? wenn ja, bock auf eine?



zocke jetzt nur noch CSS... und bock hätte ich schon auf ne LAN nur die Zeit fehlt meistens... Spiele im Augenblick nur Public da unsere WARS meistens Nachts sind und da schlaf ich...  aber können gern mal ne runde ballern...

PS: Wenn ne Scheibe Hinten dann ne HOPE...


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

kannst ja mal schaun:
http://www.ksg9.org/events/ibl11_info.php

wenn du lust hast. würd mich freun dich begrüßen zu können

ich weiß, isn weiter weg, aber es lohnt sich


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

@AmericanCheeser
wenn du ne nabe(einzeln und uneingespeicht) mit 160er scheibe in die rechte hand nimmst und drehst und versuchst mit links an der scheibe gegenzuhalten, wird die nabe in deiner r. hand durchrutschen, du brauchst mehr kraft mit rechts als mit links - noch mehr mit 203er scheibe!
warum? weil der besagte hebel (um die drehachse) groesser ist und die erforderliche kraft in der linken hand kleiner wird. das einzige was sich erhoeht ist der weg!hier als kreisabschnitt
nun nimm ein laufrad in die hand, drehe mit rechter hand am reifen und halte mit der linken an der scheibe (egal wie gross)gegen! - nun mit der linken hand an der felgenflanke gegenhalten(rechte hand immernoch am reifen)! - und...

probiere es aus und denke drueber nach! 

die kraft kommt nicht von der nabe, sondern vom reifen - also ist es nur logisch die gegenkraft auch da oder so nah wie moeglich anzusetzen
viele leute sind sich ihrer sache sicher aber spaetestens nach zwei, drei gegenargumenten (v. jew. anderen pers.) sollte jeder nochmal pruefen ob er denn wirklich recht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

aber wieso funzt dann eigentlich die scheibenbremse besser als ne hs33? (is zumindest meine erfahrung)
der hebel bei der hs33 is ja am größten. ist die funktionsweise der scheibe ausgeklügelter, weniger kraftverluste weil kraft optimaler wirken kann ode wie?


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

ich denke der reibwert zwischen sinterbelag und scheibe (metall auf metall) ist groesser als gummi auf alu. das macht das wieder wett, gaebe es ne scheibe mit 559mm durchm. und ne passende sch.aufnahme, waere die hs33 chancenlos
und ja!-so ein gummibelag verformt sich im vergleich zum s-belag sehr stark auch der rahmen flext mehr als ein bremssattel


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juli 2006)




----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

ganz genau
sollte nur noch schoen aussehen

merida hat das gleiche mitm fully gemacht, aber nur proto


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

noch ne frage: is bei größerer scheibe die kraft die auf die halterung des bremssattels wirkt dann auch größer? eigentlich ja schon oder?
weil ob der hebel nun auf den reifen wirkt, oder umgekehrt vom reifen über die scheibe auf die halterung is ja gleich oder net?

also reißts mir mit größerer scheibe eher die halterung aber oder nich?


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juli 2006)

Ja, größere Scheibe hat mehr Hebel und somit is die Belastung für die Aufnahme größer.


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

aber nur im moment des ansprechens der bremse, wenn blockiert ist ist es wurscht wie gross die scheibe ist!
bei groesserer scheibe ist meisst ein adapter verbaut, der auch wieder die hebelwirkung auf die bremsaufnahme des rahmens/gabel erhoeht
(der sattel ist weiter weg von der aufnahme!)


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

wieso ist das egal wenn man einmal steht? wenn ich aufm HR stehe wirkt doch trotzdem genau noch so ne kraft drauf oder wie oder wo oder was?


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

mal angenommen, es wirkt eine kraft am reifen eines 26" von 100N, dann ergibt sich(grobes rechnen nur bsp.) an den aufnahmen der nabe und rahmen(hier mal gleich)eine gegenkraft die durch den kleineren hebel (bezogen zur radachse) sehr viel groesser ist (ca.35cm mitte achse bis reifen gegen ca. 2,6cm mitte achse bis aufnahmen) verhaeltniss 13,xx zu 1 = ca. 1300N

kraft am reifen 200N dann = 2600N
usw.
wie diese kraft an die aufnahmen gelangt ist ********gal, da diese bleiben wo sie sind. was sich aendert ist die noetige (brems-)kraft wenn die scheibengroesse variiert wird - aus gleichem grund!
wuerde man die aufnahmenmaße aendern(vergroessern/von der achse weg (bsp. rohloffbremsscheiben)), wuerden diese dann weniger stark belastet, da die dann dem punkt der einleitenen kraft naher kaehmen, sich der hebel und das verhaeltniss verkleinern wuerden(zb. 10,xx zu 1)
wie bei der groesseren scheibe - ist naher an der einl. kraft-weniger bremskraft noetig

das gilt wie gesagt NUR wenn schlicht eine kraft am reifen wirkt und sich nichts bewegt - sonst Nm = Newtonmeter

das bei groesseren scheiben die aufnahmen brechen liegt einfach daran, wenn die bremse vorher (mit 160er) an einem 3m gap durchgerutscht ist, wurde die eingeleitete kraft nicht zu "100%" an die aufnahmen weitergeleitet. mit 203er scheibe blockiert die bremse nun beim gleichen gap und die aufnahmen bekommen die gesamte power ab...
heisst im klartext: mit einer grossen scheibe kann man die bremsaufnahmen mehr belasten als mit einer kleinen scheibe(weil die vorher durchrutscht, bevor die aufnahme bricht) 
deshalb haben die DHs grosse scheiben, weil die enormen eingeleiteten kraefte von soner 160er gar nicht uebertragen werden koennen ->die aufnahmen kriegen fast nix von ab

ist denn hier keiner der mich bestaetigen oder berichtigen kann, erzaehl manchmal naemlich auch n bissl shit... aber so ungefaehr ist es!
wenn der pilatus online is, wird er mir gleich antworten und dann stellt sichs raus 
der hat sein maschinenbaustudium in luft- und raumfahrttechnik fertig - genau das richtige , wenn er nich wieder im bemudadreieck (v)erdrunken ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juli 2006)

man nimmt im DH große scheiben weil die mehr Hitze ableiten können und auch nicht so schnell heiss werden wie kleine scheiben.
Die Bremskraft ist nicht so wichtig. Mehr als blockieren kann das Rad nicht, und das geht schnell wenn man ne schlammige/schottige abfahrt runter düst.


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> man nimmt im DH große scheiben weil die mehr Hitze ableiten können und auch nicht so schnell heiss werden wie kleine scheiben.
> Die Bremskraft ist nicht so wichtig. Mehr als blockieren kann das Rad nicht, und das geht schnell wenn man ne schlammige/schottige abfahrt runter düst.



hab nix andres behauptet  
ein anteil an hoeherer bremskraft ist aber auch gewollt, wenn der boden zb. griffig ist, reicht auch ne "kuehle" 160er nich aus, aber der hauptgrund liegt, wie du sagst, in der standfestigkeit


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2006)

So sieht´s aus. Das sind die beiden Faktoren. 
Mehr als ein blockiertes HR geht nicht. Dieser Kraft muss entgegengewirkt werden. Oder vielmehr dem Moment aus Kraft (aus der Traktion Reifen/Boden) mal dem Hebelarm des HR (also 13"). Dieses Moment muss wieder erzeugt werden. mit einer Kraft und einem Hebelarm. Hebelarm ist der Radius der Bremsscheibe und die Kraft die bremskraft vom Belag. Das heist, je höher der Hebelarm (Durchmesser Disc) ist, desto kleiner wird die nötige Kraft am Belag. Die wird wiederum von der Aufnahme aufgenommen. Also, je größer dei Scheibe, desto kleiner die Kraft bei einem blockierten Rad.
ABER: Ein VR ist nicht so einfach zu blockieren (dynamische Gewichtsverteilung). Das heißt, das Moment kann bedeutend größer werden. So das die 160er disc nicht mehr blockieren kann weil die Bremskraft nicht hoch genug ist. Die 200er kann aber eventuel blockieren. Hier wird die Kraft an der Aufnahme also größer als bei der 160er.

Mein Diplom hab ich noch nicht...


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Juli 2006)

so ich weiß zwar nicht alles was in dem thread steht, aber wenn ich mir das so im großen und ganzen durchlesen würde, bekäme ich wahrscheinlich hirnschwund und wüsste nicht mehr wo ich den beitrag erstellen kann.

zum thema große scheibe: wenn man eine kleine scheibe hat ist der hebel zum reifen viel kleiner als bei einer größeren scheibe. der weg den das laufrad zurücklegt ist größer als der weg, den die scheibe zurücklegen muss (im verhältnis gesehen bei einer laufradumdrehung). wenn man jetzt eine größere scheibe montiert wird der weg den die scheibe zurücklegen muss und somit auch der hebel größer. deshalb bremst eine größere scheibe besser. es treten auch weniger fading und überhitzungsprobleme auf, da sich die scheibe nicht so schnell dreht. am besten wäre die bremswirkung also, wenn  man eine scheibe bauen wurde die annähernd so groß ist wie das laufrad selbst. dann wären beide wege ungefähr gleich groß und die bremskraft optimal.

da du 20" fährst ist allerdings eine 160mm scheibe vollkommen ausreichend, da das laufrad bereits extrem klein ist. wenn man das auf 26" umrechnen würde, bräuchte man eine scheibe mit einem durchmesser von circa 250mm.

über die stabilität vom rahmen brauchst du dir keine gedanken machen, da die monty rahmen für eine scheibe konstruiert wurden. dennoch wird dich ein ermüdungsbruch nach circa 1-2 jahren heimsuchen. beim trial ist das halt so, aber im grunde hält ein rahmen selten 2 jahre durch, wegen stürtzen etc. die entscheidung liegt allerdings bei dir.

edit: es ist nicht egal, wie groß die scheibe ist, wenn das rad blockiert ist. bei einer großen scheibe ist der losbrechmoment wesentlich höher als bei einer kleinen scheibe. sonst wäre es ja auch egal ob ich mir eine große oder kleine scheibe dranbauen würde, was aber nicht der fall ist.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

es ging nicht um den losbrechment und wieso ist der bei ner grossen scheibe groesser?fakten!bitte!


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Juli 2006)

steht doch schon oben erklärt wieso der losbrechmoment größer ist. wenn ich einen stein mit 100 kilo mit einem hebel von 1m hochhiefen will, brauch ich mehr kraft, als wenn ich ihn mit einem hebel von 5m hochhiefen will. genauso ist es auch bei der bremse, nur dass ich mit einem größeren hebel mehr kraft benötige um das laufrad wieder zum drehen zu bringen, als mit einem kleineren hebel, da die hebelwirkung ja die bremswirkung ausmacht (nicht nur, aber in der theorie schon).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> steht doch schon oben erklärt wieso der losbrechmoment größer ist. wenn ich einen stein mit 100 kilo mit einem hebel von 1m hochhiefen will, brauch ich mehr kraft, als wenn ich ihn mit einem hebel von 5m hochhiefen will. genauso ist es auch bei der bremse, *nur dass ich mit einem größeren hebel mehr kraft benötige um das laufrad wieder zum drehen zu bringen, als mit einem kleineren hebel*, da die hebelwirkung ja die bremswirkung ausmacht (nicht nur, aber in der theorie schon).



aehm.. das wiederspricht den physikalischen gesetzen!

der losbrechmoment resultiert nur aus der anpresskraft der kolben und dem reibwert! nix andres! eine art haftreibung, also wenn sich nix bewegt (DIE KRAFT DIE NOETIG IST UM DAS BLOCKIEREN AUFZUHEBEN)- wenn "losgebrochen" ist tritt diese nicht mehr auf und *ab* dann kannst du mit bewegung argumentieren

nochmal: ein bremssystem (alles baugleich bis auf die scheibengroesse, hier ohne praktische toleranzen)mit kl.sch. kann max. einer eingeleiteten kraft am reifen von (bsp.) 1600N gegenwirken bevor es durchrutscht=losbricht
ein system mit gr. sch. kann einer eingl. kraft bis ca. (bsp.) 2300N gegenwirken ohne loszubrechen *mit der gleichen bremskraft am hebel oder belag*

darum bekommt die rahmen-/gabelaufnahme mehr belastung ab, wird aber bei gleicher eingeleiteter reifenkraft nicht weniger belastet. (die bremssattelaufnahme schon, die rahmen aufnahme nicht)--> durch den hebel des adapters


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (8. Juli 2006)

*klug-sc****-thread*


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> es treten auch weniger fading und überhitzungsprobleme auf, da sich die scheibe nicht so schnell dreht.



Da misch ich mich nochmal ein und klugschei?ere weiter.
Die Geschwindigkeit mit der eine große Scheibe am Kolben vorbeigeht ist größer als bei der kleinen. Bei gleicher Winkelgeschwindigkeit wird die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit bei zunehmendem Radius größer.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:
			
		

> *klug-sc****-thread*



...oder einfach nur mal ernsthaft und korrekt. so schwer zu kapiern ist es nicht, ist nur schwer zu erklaeren.
nicht jeder tut gleich klugschei§§en, sonst kann man sich die antworten sparen und in dem fall die fragen auch. 
das ist ein forum zum diskutieren!  also..


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Juli 2006)

du sagst es doch schon selber, dass das losbrechmoment bei einer größeren scheibe höher ist, aber egal.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> es ging nicht um den losbrechment und wieso ist der bei ner grossen scheibe groesser?fakten!bitte!



habe damit nicht bestritten das er nicht groesser ist. wollte nur eine begruendung von dir.

vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei, gemessen vom reifen ist er hoeher, gemessen an der bremsstelle ist er gleich.

ich moechte mich entschuldigen, wenn jetzt gedacht wird ich wuerde klugschei&&en und alle anderen meinungen bestreiten.
ich bin neutral und sachlich vorgegangen um funky^jAY eine antwort zu geben, habe betohnt das ich auch mist erzaehlen kann und deshalb pilatus, der es wissen sollte, befragt.
Cryo-Cube hat auf den fehler von mir mit den DH-bikes aufmerksam gemacht und ich habe einsichtig geantwortet.

ich weiss auch nicht alles, aber physikalische gesetzte sind nunmal so wie sie sind, das ich da etwas durchblick ist mir schon oft zum verhaengniss geworden..

gerade weil ich noch nicht seit mehreren jahren im forum bin, kann ich die leute nur nach ihren beitraegen ein wenig einschaetzen, in deinem profil erfaehrt man ja nix.
sorry, ich wollte niemanden beleidigen oder fuer dumm halten, deine verallgemeinerung ueber trialer im "welches werkzeug zum felge flexen" hat mich aber gestoert - wobei das trotzdem ne normale frage war, weil ich dich nicht einordnen konnte.


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Juli 2006)

die bremskfraft wird aber immer vom reifen aus gemessen, da dort die energie hin wandert. aber vom bremsattel ist sie gleich, das stimmt.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

probleme verursachen - probleme loesen!

 <--- da ist natuerlich apfelschorle drin


----------



## misanthropia (9. Juli 2006)

ein unterschied zwischen dem Verhalten von Hs33 und disc ist auch noch ganz banal aber nicht zu vernachlässigen, das ist noch nichtmal mechanisch bedingt sondern eher montagebedingt. Die Beläge sind viel näher an einer scheibe dran als an der felge. ist auch kein wunder denn jede unwuht in der felge führt zum schleifen. wenn deine beläge vonm der hs33 si nah an der felge wären und die felge und alles andere in bezug auf dehnung ausgeschlossen wird (was bei der disc der fall ist) dann würdest du wohl vergleichbare ergebnisse zwischen hs33 udn disc haben.


----------

